# New from OHIO



## senimoni (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey all

This is my umpteenth attempt at getting fit and healthy and I am determined to do it THIS TIME.

A little about me.

Female, 27, Columbus OH

5'2.5"(yes the .5 counts), about 161 lbs. I started Atkins a while back at 175ish or so, not too sure b/c I refused to get on the scaled .

I'm pretty muscular naturally, at least lower body, but I'm kinda full back ish at the top so my main goals are to lean down the upper body and maintain the lower body while losing fat.

Currently at 29% bodyfat.


----------



## jmr1979 (Oct 31, 2003)

good luck senimoni the adkins diet will surely lose you weight but if you lose it to quickly u will also spare lean muscle mass too so be careful.  Its not the carbss that are bad it are the types of carbs.  well anyway good luck with yours goals and they are missing my boy maurice clarett down there


----------



## senimoni (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah, I got alot of water off of me and maybe a few pounds of muscle but not too much. I've since switched to a CKD/TKD ketogenic diet and I plan on starting the Carb cycling diet by Twin Peaks. I haven't started just yet, still trying to figure out my numbers and I'm a semi veg so that makes it a little more difficult for me, but it will work out I think.  There seem to be quite a few people (esp females) on this board following the same plan, so I need to go through their threads and see what the macro #'s look like.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 31, 2003)

Welcome Senimoni


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 31, 2003)

Welcome Senimoni!

I too am from Columbus Ohio.  Where are abouts are ya?

Let me know if you would like some help.  We can meet up and I can research your diet and assess your training needs.

How long have you been working our and dieting?


----------



## senimoni (Oct 31, 2003)

Hi Babsie,

I'm on the Northeast side Gahanna/Reynoldsburg area....what about you.  I would LOVE to take you up on your offer   This round of dieting has been maybe 3 monthes and the workouts just started maybe a month ago.  Don't you love how things crop up when you actually try to take charge....it took me a while to get into the gym b/c I came down with some psycho flu that had me sick for 4 weeks or so.....I still have bronchitis, but it doesn't bother me too much anymore.  Anyway, I've worked out and dieted before...who hasn't but I've been attempting to lift for the last 4-5 years


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 31, 2003)

how about that Lebron...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2003)

senimoni welcome to IM!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by senimoni *_
> Hi Babsie,
> 
> I'm on the Northeast side Gahanna/Reynoldsburg area....what about you.  I would LOVE to take you up on your offer   This round of dieting has been maybe 3 monthes and the workouts just started maybe a month ago.  Don't you love how things crop up when you actually try to take charge....it took me a while to get into the gym b/c I came down with some psycho flu that had me sick for 4 weeks or so.....I still have bronchitis, but it doesn't bother me too much anymore.  Anyway, I've worked out and dieted before...who hasn't but I've been attempting to lift for the last 4-5 years




I'm on the Westside.  No Biggie!  I would love to meet & and help you out with your goals.  

Yes, I love the changes the body can make when  desire & consistancy kicks in.  Do you currently belong to a gym?  

The flu  --  I know what you mean.  I just got over mine and I"m back in the game.  Was out with Siniusitis and Bronchitis.

One other question.....Exactly how serious are you?  Keep in mind, you have to stay strong in order to achieve.  If you don't want to answer these questions here, please feel free to PM me and we can chat there.  Do you have current photos?  You can check out my information in my journal and by clicking the camera icon below each of my posts.

The route to my journal:
Click on Journals
Then IM Competition
Then locate BabsieGirls..........Everything is right in there.  Who knows, we may know each other.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2003)

You are in excellent hands with Babsie helping you!

Welcome


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 31, 2003)

Aww shucks bf...thanks.....


----------



## senimoni (Oct 31, 2003)

How Serious am I?

Well.....I want to be a ten, but I think I fluctuate between 6-10 depending on the time of day, my mood etc. Or maybe I should say that on a seriousness scale I'm a 10 but on a follow through/focus level I fluctuate.  Of course the weight loss is never fast enough, although my mind knows this my head/heart gets easily disappointed b/c I'm not a size 6 or whatever. But I am in it for the long haul this time, I've never given 100% for more than two or three monthes before, so I thnk I owe it to myself to give myself at least 1 whole year.

Gym - I actually belong to 2....don't ask why (Lifetime Fitness and California Fitness) and I recently signed up for a Boot camp program that meets everyday at 10:00 AM as more of an incentive.  I think I will be more accountible in a situation like this although I should be able to be accountable to myself. But I'm taking baby steps I guess. I don't want to make excuses and be a whiner..... 

I don't have pictures just yet, maybe I'll get one of those one time use digital camera's and I will send them to you....not ready to post them just yet, I such have a serious POP(not BEER) belly, I could pass for a pregnant woman.


I'll check out your journal etc....also what gym do you belong to?


----------



## senimoni (Oct 31, 2003)

BTW when you first said you were from Col OH I was thinking, where the hell is swollsville, thats not around here


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by senimoni *_
> How Serious am I?
> 
> Well.....I want to be a ten, but I think I fluctuate between 6-10 depending on the time of day, my mood etc. Or maybe I should say that on a seriousness scale I'm a 10 but on a follow through/focus level I fluctuate.  Of course the weight loss is never fast enough, although my mind knows this my head/heart gets easily disappointed b/c I'm not a size 6 or whatever.
> ...


----------

